# Has anyone stuck Di2 on their Soloist Carbons/S2



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

My Soloist Carbon drivetrain seems to be getting more "uppity" over the years (It's the Dura Ace 7800 model but with an Ultegra crank) and for whatever reason, it decided to have a bad night last night (it had a tune up about 500 miles ago, so it's probably a bit of cable stretch). Anyway.... 

As I started the ride the, chain fell off and I spent the next 90 minutes thinking is it worth getting Di2, would my entire world be better with Ultegra Di2? Oooh, shiny new toy etc.

So my questions is, has anyone done this and would you recommend that I do also?

(I would get my LBS to do this for me, so there is always the debate about cost of upgrading vs just buying a new bike) 

Thanks for any opinions

Colin M


----------



## cantride55 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm curious if you want to upgrade to Di 2 or would like that "new-ness" feeling again and Di2 is what you have in mind. Your soloist is a few years old and as such seeing all the new rides come out year after year....well you get my implications. (Like you I imagine,)I have heard good things about the shifting and while my 10 speed groups still work reasonably well I, on occasion get that upgradeittis itch. In my area, cost wise, an argument can be made for getting a new ride as opposed to buying the group.
I had a couple rides recently where my chain was slipping and couldn't figure out why, my brain started to whisper to me that maybe I should upgrade to the latest and greatest group. There is nothing like a perfectly running group, imo, and the tug to get that back can be strong esp. when mine is acting up. Just a thought.


----------



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

I think we're experiencing some of the same thing. I really like the bike for the way it handles, all the good times we had and there's plenty of life left in it, but at the same time I just want it to work. I'm hoping shiny new and electronic can fix my problems. 

Cassette and chain were replaced last year, lbs sees it for tune ups regularly, the drive train just seems to be more hassle than all my other bikes put together. 

I was just wondering if self adjusting would fix my problems. 

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## rmerka (Jan 16, 2013)

https://www.cervelo.com/media/docs/...de-bbeedde9-7885-4006-a35b-ae536c326ddf-0.pdf

This shows the OLD dura ace install. With ultegra the wires are thinner so your LBS might not even have to enlarge the holes. FWIW Di2 is great. Unless you drop your bike you probably never have to touch the drivetrain (except cleaning and battery charge once or twice a year). If you got creative you could probably use a seatpost battery if would fit in your aero post and you could drop an internal junction box in... Here's some measurements I did on the internal battery.


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Upgrades, new toys, Hmmmm, yes I know that feeling only too well.
I have an R3 which started life with Ultegra 6700 but was never totally happy with shifting, upgraded FDA and rd to Dura Ace parts, better, then Ultegra Di2 was announced and when that eventually arrived on the market I again upgraded to Di2.

Just fantastic shifting every time, in the saddle, standing up a steep hill, perfect, a total revelation in drive chain performance.

The 11 speed DA 9000 was announced, Hmmm upgrade thoughts start again, closer shifts, not that annoying big jump around 30kmh.

Well last week I took the jump and now have a mixed Ultegra / Dura Ace 11 speed setup which I will continue to upgrade as funds allow. See my post in the Shimano forum on mix and match groupsets.

For, I could never go back to a mechanical groupset


----------



## mr_132 (Apr 26, 2009)

I decided in my little mind that this would be a good thing for my bike... So I sent a bunch of emails off to a bunch of the LBSs around here asking how much for the parts and how much for the labor to install it. I never heard anything back from any of them. I have to drop in one this week, so I may ask again.

Thanks for all the replies


----------

